# Hello



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I hope your dream comes true soon. We live in a condo, so my four hives are at the USF Botanical Gardens. They are shared with all the visitors to the Gardens and beekeeping students every month. I love to share!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
With the bee club members, you should be able to get some hands on experience this spring.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Good idea doing your research early! There is a lot to absorb about these social insects and their living arrangements, dietary needs....definitely not a 'one click' endeavor!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

We're happy to have you here. Join in on the conversation.


----------



## somairot75 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome!


----------

